# Custom tank? Where to get



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there anyone that does custom tanks?

I was thinking I may want a 55 gal rimless braceless but hard to come by.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

try to get a hold of ibenu, she had someone local make her discus tank


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Grant said they have someone to do custom builds also, dunno if it's local though


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I think Grant said they have someone to do custom builds also, dunno if it's local though


Thanks John,
Yes we do overseas, the processing time is around 2 months but all the tanks are done with Starphire glass and frameless.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

What would be a estimate of cost with something like that. Seems like shipping alone with be alot.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> What would be a estimate of cost with something like that. Seems like shipping alone with be alot.


Any custom aquarium would come with other products as well so freight is spread out.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Any approximate price estimates for these tanks Grant?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

get this

57 gallon rimless - Google Search


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've seen that one at J&L. Very nice tank made by Oceanic.



BaoBeiZhu said:


> get this
> 
> 57 gallon rimless - Google Search


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> try to get a hold of ibenu, she had someone local make her discus tank


Her discus tank was off of craiglist .
She had one smaller ( 75 gal. ) tank made here locally.It was a *under-built *pile of poop that even when cut down and eurobraced was a scarey thing to look at when filled.....
I would avoid them at all costs.Who ever they were


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

ooooooooops double post....gotta be a first for me ....lol....


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

JL does custom tanks


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Any approximate price estimates for these tanks Grant?


They have to be quoted on an aquarium by aquarium basis, unfortunately.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, that is a nice aquarium, I heard somewhere that it was discontinued? A friend picked one up from King Ed cheap if there are any left.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

C'mon Shawn, just go whole hog and go ADA...you know you WANNA!


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Or Mr.Aqua


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Goodness i wish i could go all ADA but i dont got an extra 1000 sitting around

I wish but.. just dont have the cash for something but i'm really itching for a nice planted tank again. I got everything i need except for a decent sized tank and stand and substrate.

Shawn


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Goodness i wish i could go all ADA but i dont got an extra 1000 sitting around


Only about $300 for a Mr. Aqua. I can tell you that's as cheap as any custom tank you want done and the quality will be better. Mr. Aqua Rectangle Frameless Glass Aquarium Tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

How about this Shawn? http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...eds-27/fs-57-gallon-rimless-tank-setup-29004/


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

[email protected] built pile of poop,

doesnt have the same zing to it as the real saying but great substitute

my next toy is gonna have to be acrylic easy diy thing,check out that uraujoey he has some awesome diy tutorial vids
HOW TO: Build An Aquarium PART 1 - YouTube


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Do aqua (cube glass) 90P is less than $400 I believe. Not very similar to the dimensions of a 55 though. 

Seems alot up front for the ADAs but man they are worth it. Once you start going custom, I doubt there would be that much to be saved.....never know though. Gotta DIY the stand to keep it somewhat on the cheap.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

These are on sale right now. Current USA Solana 34 Gallon SuperBrite Frameless Aquarium

Only 34 gallons though, but a pretty good deal.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Cubed eh, not a bad price for it being a 34gal but cubed.. hm.. nice find tho. Will have to think more about this. I know it's going to cost me a bit upfront for the stand and tank but i want a nice tank again


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Shawn,
Check out the new 55 Cubes and 50 short edge Octagons in both locations, they are really nice, double T5, stand, top frame.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Shawn,
> Check out the new 55 Cubes and 50 short edge Octagons in both locations, they are really nice, double T5, stand, top frame.


I saw both today. Quite nice if I do say so. I liked the square one better as the hexagons edges/silicon obstructs to much viewing area IMO. I also really liked the small rounded corner tanks you had in. Was very tough to walk out with my bank account intact...


----------

